

Cal prof Joshua Bloom makes earthquake alert kit for $110 - kungfudoi
http://www.berkeleyside.com/2014/09/09/uc-berkeley-prof-joshua-bloom-makes-earthquake-alert-kit-for-110/

======
ck2
All the states that allow fracking should make the gas/oil companies fund
these for everyone since fracking is proven to cause damaging earthquakes.

Of course that will never happen because it would be the worst constant
reminder about what you've allowed your politicians to do to where you live.

